# Adobe Lightroom 5 availibilty



## K-amps (Nov 14, 2014)

Is LR5 even available as a standalone anymore?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 14, 2014)

K-amps said:


> Is LR5 even available as a standalone anymore?



YES.

You can Google 'Adobe Lightroom' and you get several million vendors who will sell you a boxed copy.

Or you can go to Adobe, [irony] they cunningly hide it on their 'Products' page under the Buy button next to the Lightroom tab. [/irony]

https://www.adobe.com/products/catalog/software._sl_id-contentfilter_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_mostpopular.html#


----------



## K-amps (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks buddy... they really did hide it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

You can often find better deals than buying from Adobe. Look for some great Black Friday deals.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 14, 2014)

I have been buying it through Amazon as a digital download. They normally have a reduced price on Cyber Monday. If you can wait.


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 14, 2014)

> You can often find better deals than buying from Adobe. Look for some great Black Friday deals.



+1

I've actually made a profit by buying the latest version of both Lightroom and Elements from Amazon on Black Friday, then selling my previous versions on Ebay after Christmas !.


----------

